# Keeping up with the times



## jokensmoken (Sep 28, 2019)

As a young executive was leaving his office after working late one Friday he spotted an elderly CEO standing in front of the shredder with a piece of paper in his hand looking completly confused.
The young executive, hoping to draw some attention to himself for putting in a bit of extra work on a friday evening walked over to the CEO and politely ask if he could be of assistance.
"Yes actually" the CEO replied. "This is a very sensitive, important document and my secretary has left for the weekend. Can you operate this machine?"
"Absolutely sir" the young man replied and he turned the shredder on, took the document and placed it into the feeder.
As the machine buzzed and the document fed into it,  the CEO said "Thank you young man, I think one copy will be enough for this evening."


----------



## kelbro (Sep 28, 2019)

Good one!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 14, 2019)

Ha!  That's good
Gary


----------

